#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  хеваджра, расположение рук

## Jambal Dorje

не обращал ли кто внимание, что на танке хеваджры животные в правых руках изображаются снизу вверх, равно как и божества в левых руках. То есть обычно идет в тексте тантр садханы перечисление рук с 1й по n-ю, а затем на танке первая рука самая верняя, следующая ниже и т.д., а у хеваджры на нескольких танках все наобоот. Какой принцип заложен в подобном инвертированном изображении рук.?

----------

